# Anyone cast the new Loomis IMX-Pro streamer one piece?



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

i think i will pick up a 7wt version...think that's the only 7wt 1 piece i've seen around


----------



## squeezer1 (Nov 22, 2012)

jsnipes said:


> i think i will pick up a 7wt version...think that's the only 7wt 1 piece i've seen around


----------



## squeezer1 (Nov 22, 2012)

G Loomis Crosscurrent Pro 1 comes in a 7 weight.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

oh does it? interesting. wish they made nrx1 in a 7


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes I have. Again, I threw the 6wt in both the 1pc and the 4pc and the 8wt in the same (4 rods total, along with the Asquith, with Steve Rajeff of all people. I was more impressed with the IMX Pro (what it offered vs the price) than with the Asquith IMO. The 1pcs were slightly faster and lighter, but not by much. Remember, they marketed it as a freshwater rod, but both Steve and I agreed it was more of an all-water rod. I then asked if they were planning on going north of an 8wt and Steve agreed they should, but then one of the big wigs in Loomis shut us both down by saying "No!".

Here's a pic of 2 fat guys!  
http://s723.photobucket.com/user/teamhaas1/media/20170713_124629_zpsii6zjlyw.jpg.html

Btw, if anyone remembers the original IMX, it was a sweet rod back in the day and one of my favorites to fish with. The new blank looks totally different (better and pretty) and the flow of the rod is similar to what it was back then, from end to end, only lighter and faster. It feels nothing like the NRX's, which are nice, but I'm not a huge fan of how they flow, that's why I never owned one (but have fished plenty with friends).

Wait, I just realized from my phone pics I took, I also threw the 7wt 904 4pc. It was nice. Steve, I text you the pics from my ph..... Sent! 

I'd put the pic up here, but I haven't set up an alternate to photo_ucket (replace the _ with an f) yet. 

Ted


----------



## Doublehaul (Oct 3, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Yes I have. Again, I threw the 6wt in both the 1pc and the 4pc and the 8wt in the same (4 rods total, along with the Asquith, with Steve Rajeff of all people. I was more impressed with the IMX Pro (what it offered vs the price) than with the Asquith IMO. The 1pcs were slightly faster and lighter, but not by much. Remember, they marketed it as a freshwater rod, but both Steve and I agreed it was more of an all-water rod. I then asked if they were planning on going north of an 8wt and Steve agreed they should, but then one of the big wigs in Loomis shut us both down by saying "No!".
> 
> Here's a pic of 2 fat guys!
> http://s723.photobucket.com/user/teamhaas1/media/20170713_124629_zpsii6zjlyw.jpg.html
> ...


Hey Ted,
would you mind giving a comparison between the IMX pro-1 and the crosscurrent pro-1 ? 
much appreciated

Joe


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

squeezer1 said:


> G Loomis Crosscurrent Pro 1 comes in a 7 weight.


It's a peach too. I've got Pro1's from 7-12wt and the #7 and the #11 are the real jewels in that lineup.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Doublehaul said:


> Hey Ted,
> would you mind giving a comparison between the IMX pro-1 and the crosscurrent pro-1 ?
> much appreciated
> 
> Joe


Remember, the IMX-Pro 1 is called a freshwater rod, but really has a bit more ass to it than just a freshwater rod. So it's really an all-water rod (designed for more for both fresh and saltwater) and Steve Rajeff concurred to that fact. Also, it only goes up to an 8wt at this time.

Just from memory and not exactly throwing them side by side, The IMX-Pro (either the 1pc or the 4pc) us much lighter on the swing than the CC & CC/GLX series. The rod feels ridiculously light in-hand just holding it. The CC has bore butt section to it tho and therefore more of a saltwater series. The IMX-Pro 1 or 4 would be more of a finesse rod for sure. So when casting it, I found that taking tension off my hand and slow the stroke down, much like a softer rod (so you don't over power it, coming off a stiffer rod, like the CC Pro 1, will allow it to wake up and throw the sweetest lil cast and has some surprising power at the shoot for such a light rod. Definitely a fun rod to throw. I threw the 6-8wts in both 1 pc & 4 pc rods. My fav was the 7 - 4pc since its a good rod to travel with. There wasn't big differences between the 1pc and the 4pc (only a slight difference and it was really hard to tell a weight difference or swing weight difference).

The CC definately has more ass to the butt section of the rod and may in-fact launch more flyline on the shoot, but the IMX-Pro was a pleasure to throw. Btw, I prefer the CC/GLX over the standard CC.


----------



## Doublehaul (Oct 3, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Remember, the IMX-Pro 1 is called a freshwater rod, but really has a bit more ass to it than just a freshwater rod. So it's really an all-water rod (designed for more for both fresh and saltwater) and Steve Rajeff concurred to that fact. Also, it only goes up to an 8wt at this time.
> 
> Just from memory and not exactly throwing them side by side, The IMX-Pro (either the 1pc or the 4pc) us much lighter on the swing than the CC & CC/GLX series. The rod feels ridiculously light in-hand just holding it. The CC has bore butt section to it tho and therefore more of a saltwater series. The IMX-Pro 1 or 4 would be more of a finesse rod for sure. So when casting it, I found that taking tension off my hand and slow the stroke down, much like a softer rod (so you don't over power it, coming off a stiffer rod, like the CC Pro 1, will allow it to wake up and throw the sweetest lil cast and has some surprising power at the shoot for such a light rod. Definitely a fun rod to throw. I threw the 6-8wts in both 1 pc & 4 pc rods. My fav was the 7 - 4pc since its a good rod to travel with. There wasn't big differences between the 1pc and the 4pc (only a slight difference and it was really hard to tell a weight difference or swing weight difference).
> 
> The CC definately has more ass to the butt section of the rod and may in-fact launch more flyline on the shoot, but the IMX-Pro was a pleasure to throw. Btw, I prefer the CC/GLX over the standard CC.


 Ted, that's exactly what i wanted to know. good review. thanks

Joe


----------



## Doublehaul (Oct 3, 2015)

Tailer said:


> It's a peach too. I've got Pro1's from 7-12wt and the #7 and the #11 are the real jewels in that lineup.


Which line do you like to use on that #7?


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

Doublehaul said:


> Which line do you like to use on that #7?


I use a Cortland LC Clear for bonefish and winter Snook and a Wulff Bermuda TT for everything else. It’s versatile enough to handle both, but it really shines with the Wulff BTT.


----------

